# Germany/Slovenia/Croatia



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Once again, I seek your advice and knowledge for the trip I intend to make next year.
My plan is to spend around 5 weeks visiting Germany/ Slovenia and finally Croatia. I think I should do maybe 4-5 days in Germany, same again in Slovenia (I've read it should not be missed !) and the remaining time in Croatia.
We would probably start out towards end of May and would welcome your recommendations and advice on must see places/sites. My wife's preferences for campsites are those that are not too isolated and near local towns or at least with good transport links.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We're currently in Croatia, we plan to visit bits of Slovenia on the way back. Its our first time here and so far we've only visited a couple of places but we've been very impressed by the country as a whole. Obviously we're visiting at the end of the season, a visit in May would be quite different.
We're currently on Krk, at camp Jezevac, a very short walk from the town of Krk. The site is big and sprawling but with graet sea views if you're on the front ( with appropriate prices). There seems to be lots to do though its getting ready to close next week so severely winding down now. Watersports seems to be the key. The town has a very atmospheric old centre with a range of seafront bars and restaurants.
We also stayed at Pula on the southern end of the Istrian Penninsular, at a site named Stoja. This appeared to be based on an old (communist) holiday camp and had some odd touches but much of it is new and its in a great position.we cycled into the town in about 15 minutes and there's a bus stop right outside the gates. Again it's an interesting old town (we like history, we used to live there) with some spectacular Roman remains. The Arena is stunning.
We also had a night at Medveja but as the weather was foul we didn't explore much so it would be unfair to comment.
We're onto the Plitvice lakes tomorrow which I read are well worth a visit, we shall see.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Plitvice Lakes are well worth a day looking at about a dozen smallish lakes all connected by waterfalls plus a boat trip across the largest one.
Was in Germany a few days ago and liked the area around Berchtesgaden and the National Park with 2 campsites near the lake with a bus service into the nice town.
Bad Reichenhall has a good stellplatz close to the attractive spa town.
Have fun. 8)


----------



## mickananna (Dec 2, 2009)

Croatia :- camp slapic. its in the ACSI book, fantastic river location, small bar and restaurant, very friendly, off the well worn tourist track.
Also, Krka national park. lesser known than Plitvice but definitely worth a visit not least because swimming is permitted at the base of the final waterfall! take the boat to the entrance from Skradin.

Slovenia:- clichéd I know but Lake Bled is outstanding. there is a huge campsite at the top end of the lake. vintnar gorge, which is nearby is also highly recommended.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

We have spent 4 weeks in Croatia and Slovenia now on way home in Austria. 

Stayed at ASCI sites in both countries Had a fantastic time. Stayed a week at a place just outside Pula on the tip of the peninsular called Pomer. Could park right by the edge of the sea. Free wifi and only 12 EUR 
We then came back to Slovenia Stayed in Ljubljana the City is well worth a visit lots to see. Then decided to go into the centre of Slovenia more of the countryside. Found another ACSI site called Menina (936) What a place and so much to do out in the country.

I am sure you will enjoy your visit we will be back next year without doubt


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We did exact trip last may, see our blog - 
Paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com
Or for any more info, just get in touch 
Alison


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

We did Croatia on our way to Greece via Montenegro and Albania, and must admit it was one of our favourite countries, but unlike your choice we wild camped at the side of the sea all the way down except for one camp site when we struggled to find somewhere to stop, the name of the place escapes me without looking it up, but it is where all the cruise ships call at the old port...

Wild camping and getting water is very easy and as we are away for a year saving money is the main priority for us, either way it is a really beautifully country well worth visiting....

There will probably be something on our blog , click on the WWW. At the bottom.of this post. Try April and the camp site was at Trogear or something like that

Ray.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Go find a blog!

try 'The world is our lobster' or 'Our tour' or just Google 'motorhome europe' or Addie and Sophie or something similar... or just go and find out!

P&L


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks one and all, Some very helpful stuff here and will have a good look at all of over the coming weeks. Sorry for delay in response but could not get on site for a couple of days due to it being blocked by my web browser.


----------

